# Just got some Columbia pants



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Well I was in a pinch the other day and couldn't hold out any longer for a new pair of pants (one pair has holes in the knees and crotch, the other pair were CHEAP and not waterproof, plus we got 10 inches of snow). I bought a pair of Columbia "Titanium" 10,000mm pants for 80 bucks at the local shop down the street and on the way to Loveland. They are actually really nice pants if you are looking for a pair for 100 bucks or less. I'm still saving my ducks for 2.5 ply 686 Uzi's but those will be for the colder/wetter days and the Columbias will be for warm days/backup. I have ridden these pants for a few days now without any kind of extra waterproofing (tech wash etc) and they have been dry as a bone and plenty warm for this time of year. 

Thought I'd give everyone a heads up


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Well they definitely aren't the pants I wanted as I like thick heavy clothing, but they will do the trick until I can get the Uzi's I want. One thing I really liked is the fact that they fit right and the crotch doesn't hang down to my knees (I've had problems with that, I must have short legs lol)


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

i have an old columbia titanium series jacket and its the warmest thing i have ever worn. i alway take it with me on trips just in case of those super cold days. its saved my ass a few years ago when it was -30 F at the base of killington mtn.


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

how many pairs of pants and jackets do you guys that go boarding a lot typically own?

I went almost every weekend last year, and my old pants started showing some serious wear by the end of the season... Just picked up a pair of 686 Smarty 15,000 waterproof pants this season tho, and I love 'em.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

i only have 1 pair of pants but a few jackets. when ever i get a new jacket (which isnt very often) i dont really retire the old one.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I have like 4-5 pairs of pants and like 6-7 jackets. I probably only wear 2 of each but I've collected various clothes over time.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

mpdsnowman said:


> The tag says they are made for breathable senarios...U can always wear long underwear under them and should be fine


Yeah, but.... still gotta get the Uzi's because I like having a backup pair of pants, and my old (good) pair of pants aren't worth much more than work pants when we have to work outside in the cold. I try to always have some type of backup pants in the car and now if I have two good pairs, I shouldn't have to buy any for a few years.


----------



## bostonboarder (Nov 25, 2008)

I bought em the other day can't wait to try em tomarro, titanium tactical assault baggy color grey


----------

